# blown rough at a children's museum



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's the plumber in me, I can't help but look at the plumbing wherever I go. I spotted this and took pics.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought you guys only did CI up there?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> I thought you guys only did CI up there?


 Bet them pictures where not taken in Cook County


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I see, the laws of physics are different for the rest of the IL. Gotta love that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> I see, the laws of physics are different for the rest of the IL. Gotta love that.


 
Well I have said this 1000 times so here is the 1001 time. The Illinois Plumbing Code is the bare minimum that is allowed to be done. Counties, Townships, and Cities can make the code stricter but nothing less than what the Illinois Plumbing Code states. 

Each area has their reasons to make the code stricter, for example the Illinois minimum depth for a water service is 36", Chicago, area it is 60"

I will leave the reasons why cook county, or Chicago wants cast iron in large buildings and commercial/ industrial properties to the other guys.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I will leave the reasons why cook county, or Chicago wants cast iron in large buildings and commercial/ industrial properties to the other guys.



The simple version is because they can, as stated in the Illinois code, any municipality of over one million in population has the right to enforce their own code, as long as it meets the minimums of the Illinois code. There are parts of the Illinois code that I consider questionable, like allowing end vents on multiple floor drains, but I have never gone in depth into the entire Illinois code book.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's in Bloomington, which is in Maclean County.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Occupational hazard. I check the plumbing everywhere I go to. I used to install carpet (helper) in high school with my brother and I still inspect carpet installs everywhere too. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

jjbex said:


> It's in Bloomington, which is in Maclean County.


Is that out by the airport? In Bloomington I hooked a friend up to city water when I was up there visiting cuz their well went dry. They had to be 6 feet down with 1 inch k copper rolled from the curb stop to under the house.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's downtown Normal, isn't it?

I think I saw the same thing the last time I was there.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> That's downtown Normal, isn't it?
> 
> I think I saw the same thing the last time I was there.


You got it. It's the Childrens' Dscovery Museum. very nice place. We spent 6 hours there yesterday.


----------

